# When "Old Gold" was still just a Nugget



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I thought this might be a fun theme for a thread. Post a couple photos of your "Old Gold" when they were just a "Whipper Snapper" and also post a couple of photos of the beautiful/handsome dog they grew into. (Guess I am feeling a little notalgic lately.) Please post yours
Here is Keeper

Here she is at 12 weeks old (Didn't think she would ever grow into those ears :doh




Here she is at 15 weeks with Brandi and our Granddaughter (Halloween '96)


Here she is at 18 weeks with Brandi (Our Holiday card cover '96)


Here she is at 4 years old



Here she is at 10 years old







6658

Here she is at 13 years old. I guess she did grow into her ears!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hank, I can't see the pictures. Waaaaa


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Gorgeous girl..


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Keeper, you are a shining and beautiful golden retriever with many talents and a fine family.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

:rockon:

oh please! more folks post photos in here!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a beautiful girl she is, she looks fabulous! She sure did have some big ears as a puppy, glad she grew into them!

Thanks for sharing! Just love those sweet white faces!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't have any to post right now but I think her 13 year picture is the most beautiful of all.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Unfortunately I dont have any pictures of Beau when he was a little guy. We didnt have a camera when he was a puppy. But Keeper is gorgeous.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Baby JOY @ 4 months
JOY now, up at "her" cabin- 11 years old
JOY at 7 years
They got mixed up, sorry !!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*From puppy to elder statesman*

Hank, it's so sweet that you're feeling nostalgic about your lovely senior girl. Keeper was a darling pup and remains a beautiful lady. Here's my angel Cody as a puppy, an adolescent and at fourteen.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Love this thread. Looking forward to seeing lots more pics.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Claire's Friend I can see by the expression on Joy's face in each photo she truly lived up to her name!

Finn's Fan great photos. I think we ALL recognize that "Don't just lie there, do something" bow in the middle pic!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

*Okay, I'll try*

I don't know how you post comments before the picture, though.

lol - somehow they got all screwed up! oh well, you get the picture (pun intended) - the one on the grass was this spring.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What a great montage of Duke thru the years. :wave:
Have you been able to coax Bush's secret recipe out of him yet? :


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is a pic of Maxine asleep with her big "sister". Take a look at those paws!!! I have others just not on my computer. I must fix that!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What a great idea for a thread. I can't contribute but I love seeing the pictures of what cute babes your goldens were before they became beautiful seniors.

I keep two pictures of my Siberian Husky on my bulletin board at work, one "baby picture" and one taken a few months before she died. To me she was never more beautiful then in her golden years.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I love seeing everyones dogs as puppies and seniors. They are all beautiful!! All of the pictures that I have of 
Sasha#1 are on film. I guess it's about time that I hooked up that scanner I bought a few months ago and get those photos on CD's.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Just beautiful Hank! What a nice stroll down memory lane!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Duke's Mom, that has to be one of the cutest puppy pics I have EVER seen!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I love this thread! I didn't get Maggie as a puppy, here she is a few months after I got her, Spring 1997 and again in the Spring 2009. She got the sugar face so early that I've forgotten how red she really was back then!!!

I miss her so much.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I would, but my boy's not a year old yet! :sorry: I look forward to seeing everyone else's though! Hint, hint to all of you WITH Golden Oldies, please post!!



Faith's mommy said:


> :rockon:
> 
> oh please! more folks post photos in here!


----------

